
Americans Coping with the Coronavirus Are Clogging Toilets - raybb
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/21/us/flushable-wipes-clog.html
======
mdesq
Companies shouldn't be permitted to call something "flushable" if over half of
the country's sewer facilities say they are a problem.

